# Is anyone else afraid to wear some clothes that they want to



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

This link explains why: 
http://shyness-social-anxiety.com/self-esteem/cool-clothes-insecure.html 
I'm a year 13 student at college and recently I've became more interested in my appearance since I know where to buy some clothes I like, at a decent price, and have learnt to do my own haircuts, my family is broke.
I know what clothes I'm getting with my next bursary, I think my style is kinda preppy though i'm not just gonna stick solidly under that label. 
I've seen a cool jacket some make peers wear and would live to buy it but then I feel that it would look too cool for me. I'm imagining me looking cool like the more popular students but then being socially awkward and sitting alone, the image I imagine would look out of place on me lol. Im also shy to wear snapback, yeah everyone wears them but it's usually the popular ppl that wear them with swag, at least from my experience. 
But then I still want to look my best, I'm thinking of buying some cool things but not wearing them to college but then whats the point of that?


----------



## na0mi (Dec 25, 2012)

Well I think you shouldn't care what other people think.I'm also currently going through that phase were I want to change my look and I like the "edgy" or "rocker" styles,but I was scared to wear certain things like skulls,crosses,spikes,etc because I thought it would look really weird on me.I recently went on a shopping trip and I plan on wearing my purchases on & off campus because I'm done worrying about what people think of me.

Just drop that "who is popular & who isn't" mentality.Everyone is free to wear what they want no matter what their social status.I know its easier said than done but try.

I hope I helped. :b


----------



## spzed (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, I usually wear plain, boring clothes.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, some times I get scurred and worry that I will be judged for wearing certain clothes. But then I just end up wearing whatever I want anyway.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

Especially at college, most people aren't likely to pay close enough attention to what you're wearing to think, "Oh no! You're stepping out of your role!" much less actually _say_ something about it. And on top of that, you're probably the only one who knows that it's not something you'd usually wear.

Go ahead and buy that jacket. The more often you wear it, the more comfortable you'll feel in it, because eventually it _will_ be part of _your_ look. A few months ago, out of the blue, I decided I wanted some cowboy boots. I felt really self-conscious wearing them out the first few times, but now I love 'em.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thix said:


> Especially at college, most people aren't likely to pay close enough attention to what you're wearing to think, "Oh no! You're stepping out of your role!" much less actually _say_ something about it. And on top of that, you're probably the only one who knows that it's not something you'd usually wear.
> 
> Go ahead and buy that jacket. The more often you wear it, the more comfortable you'll feel in it, because eventually it _will_ be part of _your_ look. A few months ago, out of the blue, I decided I wanted some cowboy boots. I felt really self-conscious wearing them out the first few times, but now I love 'em.


I agree, I'm usually shy wearing nice stuff the first time and then the shyness fades away.
Yeah, they don't comment much in a negative way on clothes since they aren't bullies but then the college is so image focused, much more than another one I went to, they have helped me with some of my fashion taste lol.


----------



## Amity (Dec 28, 2012)

I have the exact same problem with a trechcoat! I understand your problem. You don't want to look out of place and have people stare at you and judge you. However, and this is how I help myself wear things I want to, try to remember what other people wore. 

Sometime I recall that people wore clothes that made them stand out, but I can't remember who the people were or what they were wearing. To be quite honest, the only person that really cares what you are wearing is yourself. Everyone else is focused on their own clothes.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes! I have heaps of really unique clothes but only wear the plain, dull coloured crap everyday. (dark t-shirt, blue or black jeans and converse sneakers.)


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

At my uni I don't like wearing big jumpers without a zip in case when I get nervous around others I overheat and can't take it off and end up fainting and having a panic attack.


----------



## that quiet foreigner (May 4, 2013)

Yes. I have so many red clothes, combined with black, I used to wear those two colors eveyday in 7th and 8th grade. Now that my social anxiety worsen, I'm afraid of expressing myself; I don't wear make-up anymore, and I don't wear red because I think it's too bright and draws attention...


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah totally! I have many of things I bought cuz they looked good but I just keep them in my wardrobe. The clothes seems too nice for me now.. When I wear them I get paranoid -_-..


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I had that when coming to uni. I wanted to start dressing a little bit smarter but was shy about it. Just try to ease into it, don't buy everything at once. You will start to feel more comfortable and people will start to get used to seeing you dress differently.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I used to when I was in high school but not anymore.
the same goes for hairdo, I had never put my hair on a bun since cool girls do that but now... who cares? and now I'm not that anxious anymore to show up at school with new haircut/new stuff.

just don't do something too drastic over a short period of time, people will indeed notice. shy people know to dress nicely and they deserve to, show them. :yes


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

In college, you don't have to worry about what people think. Of coarse you still have the immature people who go like, "What the heck?" when they see something different. I always wear all black and some people have asked me if I wear anything other than black.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

People seem really nice at my college... In fact the first day I was in I was wearing a World of warcraft jacket with a T-shirt with clouds face on it and no one really cared...


----------



## Naed26 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, I usually wear jeans and a tee but within the past few months I've been wanting to change my style. The thing is I'll feel weird if one day I show up dressed completely different, even though I know that no one will care. It's like I have some sort of mental block. Still I'm slowly phasing in new things into my wardrobe.


----------



## justok (Sep 4, 2013)

I've stepped up my style this year. I do feel a bit like people might find my new look striking and different from what I used to wear, but for the most part, it doesn't bother me. Just wear what you want. 

It's the one form of expression, I feel, that I can do without much pressure.


----------



## zeflyguy (Sep 25, 2013)

Go shopping! I totally empathize with you. I wanted to find the clothes that fit me, socially. The place I got my clothes was from Kohl's. Look around, though, if you want and when you can.


----------



## ghost dog (Sep 8, 2013)

t-shirt and jeans all day err day


----------



## calirook (Sep 28, 2013)

I never worried about it but a couple things I have learned. One, avoid punk scene look most people won't understand why you dress punk. Another is if you aren't sure what you wear, ask people at the right clothing stores. If you are a guy, apparantly nobody will help you that is a peer at school and if you ask they will be rude to you outright. Happened to me. I was semi involved in punk scene and dressed that way a lot and asked around what I should do about my appearance. Long story short, I found out quickly how rude people can be. Most people in college throw on a t shirt and jeans and call it a day, they have no sense of style either anyway. At college you can wear anything nobody cares. You can wear good clothes or beat up old clothes. Either way works. Most people won't wear full out business suits to class because they take too much time to prepare and get ready for class with. A few people might but they are quite in the minority.

Also seeing you are from the UK the style of clothing people in Europe can get away with wearing, you pretty much have nothing to worry about. Here in the states, we have to be more careful about how preppy we look. Some of the stuff that comes from europe is too effemenate to wear in public here unless you are upper class in stature.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm very afraid of positive attention. If I try something on around my sister or friend and they tell me it looks really nice, like a dress that's super flattering, I will buy it but can't get the guts to wear it out in public. Sigh. I'm afraid of people looking at me.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Black denim jacket, black chinos and black trainers. Snazzy shirt to even it out... I kind of like black. There a few shirts I don't want to wear because they are a slightly too big and I'm afraid to look like an idiot. My lacoste trainers haven't been getting any love because some prat laughed at them last year.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I definitely experience something like this, I don't like people noticing me or paying attention to me so I started to wear darker, plain colors, no designs on my clothes, and just had a standard outfit of jeans and hoodies. Now I feel like if I ever wear something different I'll stand out for breaking the expectation.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

calirook said:


> I never worried about it but a couple things I have learned. One, avoid punk scene look most people won't understand why you dress punk. Another is if you aren't sure what you wear, ask people at the right clothing stores. If you are a guy, apparantly nobody will help you that is a peer at school and if you ask they will be rude to you outright. Happened to me. I was semi involved in punk scene and dressed that way a lot and asked around what I should do about my appearance. Long story short, I found out quickly how rude people can be. Most people in college throw on a t shirt and jeans and call it a day, they have no sense of style either anyway. At college you can wear anything nobody cares. You can wear good clothes or beat up old clothes. Either way works. Most people won't wear full out business suits to class because they take too much time to prepare and get ready for class with. A few people might but they are quite in the minority.
> 
> *Also seeing you are from the UK the style of clothing people in Europe can get away with wearing*, you pretty much have nothing to worry about. Here in the states, we have to be more careful about how preppy we look. Some of the stuff that comes from europe is too effemenate to wear in public here unless you are upper class in stature.


At my old college, lots of people dressed nice. People don't dress the same all over the UK. This is an old thread btw, it doesn't apply anymore.

Tbh though, nowadays I don't see anything wrong with being feminine or masculine, I actually find it abit annoying when someone put on an act to hide if they have some so called "feminine traits" and hide them by acting macho.


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

I refuse to go swimming simply because of America's insistence that men are only allowed to wear swim trunks. I think speedos are sexy, and I look better in a speedo rather than a stupid, puffy pair of short pants. But if I'm not allowed to swim in a speedo without being judged, then I won't even go swimming at all!
^ All of you reading this, don't judge me!

However, today was a good day. I never thought I'd have the courage to wear a spiked choker in public, or a choker a tall. I mean I wear all sorts of accessories, but not even my spiked bracelet is as "taboo" as a choker, especially on guys. But I didn't seem to get judged for it today, which was nice. Also, I think wearing that choker today made me more confident. I was able to carry myself in a way that says, "If you're thinking of judging me, I don't care". Excluding my choice in swimwear, I've realized that I feel much more comfortable wearing my own style.

And in case you started forming assumptions, no, I'm not a homosexual. I just do what I want. :banana


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> I definitely experience something like this, I don't like people noticing me or paying attention to me so I started to wear darker, plain colors, no designs on my clothes, and just had a standard outfit of jeans and hoodies. Now I feel like if I ever wear something different I'll stand out for breaking the expectation.


Been like this since I started college. But yesterday was the first day I wore what I want.. I notice few people weird stares, but I'm glad at last I'm able to wear what I want to. It's a nice feeling to be yourself. Perhaps you should try too?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

glossy95 said:


> Been like this since I started college. But yesterday was the first day I wore what I want.. I notice few people weird stares, but I'm glad at last I'm able to wear what I want to. It's a nice feeling to be yourself. Perhaps you should try too?


Maybe one day, I'm not ready yet. Congrats though.


----------

